# Dewalt 616 vs Porter Cable 690



## gweissbock (Jan 20, 2008)

Greetings,

I am just starting to get into woodworking (bought a Delta Table saw) and in the process of purchasing a router. I am planning on building a Captain's bed for my 2 year old son 

I was planning on mounting my new router into a table (probably the oak-park model).

Getting to the point: 

If price was NOT an issue, which of the above two routers would you recommend and why?

If you include price as a fator, which would you recommend and why? My local tool store has a Dewalt 616 and a 50 bit router set on sale for $100. They also have the Porter Cable 690 on sale for $150.

Thank you for any and all input.

Gunter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gunter

Both are great routers but I would suggest the PC 690 combo kit,, in that way you have a base for the router table and one you can use for hand jobs. (plunge base) and use the same router motor..that you can don't with the DeWalt easy.

But do dig a bit on the price of the PC you can get the older 690 kit for 125.oo dollars or less...  or you may want to get the newer model 800 series...with the var.speed control..it comes in handy for the router table...and the BIG bit..


----------



## gweissbock (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Bobj3,

I took a quick look at the Porter Cable Web site and they have two different 800 series combo packs:

895PK comes with Router Table Height Adjuster
893PK

How useful would the Router Table Height Adjuster be? (assuming the router is mouted in an Oak Park table)

Thanks.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Gunter.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

It's one item you want,,,it's true you can pop out the mounting plate from the OP table but some times you don't want to or need to ,,,,just raise the router up and switch the bit out...without moving the fence out of adjustment..

Most of the time you only need to move the bit up or down just a little bit .
The one that comes to mind is dovetails bits and R & S bits ...and with the build it raiser it's easy to do..

============



gweissbock said:


> Thanks Bobj3,
> 
> I took a quick look at the Porter Cable Web site and they have two different 800 series combo packs:
> 
> ...


----------



## gweissbock (Jan 20, 2008)

Bobj3,

My local tool store has a deal on the Dewalt 616: $100 includes a 50 bit set.

I was also looking at Dewalt's combo pack DW618PK which includes both a fixed base and a plunge base (but only 1 motor = 2.25 hp) for $280.

Would I be better off with:

option #1) Two Dewalt 616 fixed base routers for $200 or
option #2) the combo pack with 1 motor, 1 fixed base and 1 plunge base for $280?

With option #1, I could mount one router in the router table and leave it there, but I would not have a plunge router.

When and how often is a "plunge" router used???

Sorry for the stupid question. But I would rather ask a stupid questions then waste my money 

Gunter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI gweissbock

I do like the DW618PK ( horse power is a big deal in the router table)

The plunge base is like having two hands, the standard base only is like having only one hand...you will use the plunge base more and more as time goes on..it can do the same job as the stardard base,just more..inlays for just one that it can do, and so much more...

Most router combo kits only come with one router motor,,, but like I always say you can't have to many routers... 
It's like having hammers ,they all do the same job but all can't do the same job..

=======



gweissbock said:


> Bobj3,
> 
> My local tool store has a deal on the Dewalt 616: $100 includes a 50 bit set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The 50 piece bit set will be an import of generally poor quality. The bits will not last long and will be replaced as you learn. While having a nice assortment of bits seems like a great idea you are better off buying a few higher quality bits in the long run. You will find the most commonly used bits mentioned in a posting on the forums, as well as suggestions on brands that members have had good success with.

BJ owns more routers than any other member and is a good person to ask for comparisons between models. What you did not ask was what router would you suggest to get the maximum versatility for the lowest price. I think BJ will agree that in the US and Canada the best price is the new Craftsman combo kits selling for around $109. They are certainly worth a look before you buy. There is also nothing wrong with purchasing a high quality used router. You will be able to tell by looking if a used router has been taken care of. This is another way to get the most for your money. You may want to look at the *Tool Swap & Sell * section.


----------



## JohnnyArmstrong (Sep 1, 2010)

I think that sounds like a great deal on the dewalt. Sure the bits are going to be dull after a short period of time, but you are just learning. I see plunge bases for about 100 dollars for either, I'm not sure if that 150 is for the combo kit?


----------

